# Modelo del MOC 3041



## murdoch (Oct 21, 2009)

Hola quisiera saber si alguien sabe donde encontrar la libreria para el orcad del MOC 3041 desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## elbo0rre (Nov 27, 2009)

no manejo el orcad pero yo tambien lo ocupo y lo trate de simular en multisim 
y tampoco lo trae =0  si encuentras un similar a ese avisame ok pasoo


----------



## maphisto340 (Nov 11, 2010)

hola, ha pasado mucho tiempo desde la publicación pero yo consegui el moc 3010 en la libreria MOTO7, yo uso el orcar 9.2. saludos


----------



## netoverde4 (Oct 24, 2013)

maphisto340 dijo:


> hola, ha pasado mucho tiempo desde la publicación pero yo consegui el moc 3010 en la libreria MOTO7, yo uso el orcar 9.2. saludos



hola podrias subir la libreria, lo que pasa que no lo puedo editar para simularlo o alguien que la tenga por favor o que sepa como editar el pspice model

un circuito equivalente para cambiar solo los parametros el MOC3020 o MOC3011 similares


----------



## marcos gutierrez (Oct 26, 2013)

Hola,buenas tardes quisas te pueda ser util o no; trabajo con proteus 8 y este trae moc 30xx y es simulable hasta pronto


----------



## netoverde4 (Oct 28, 2013)

marcos gutierrez dijo:


> Hola,buenas tardes quisas te pueda ser util o no; trabajo con proteus 8 y este trae moc 30xx y es simulable hasta pronto



Gracias, se me olvidó que lo necesito para orcad, en proteus lo consegui y no se como hacer compatible la libreria en orcad


----------

